# Bệnh sởi nguyên nhân và cách phòng tránh



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (22/2/19)

Bệnh sởi là một bệnh truyền nhiễm cấp tính với các triệu chứng sốt, phát ban, chảy nước mũi, ho, mắt đỏ... bệnh có thể gặp ở trẻ em, người lớn nếu không có miễn dịch phòng bệnh, có thể gây thành dịch.




Bệnh sởi tuy ít gây tử vong nhưng biến chứng có thể gặp là: viêm tai giữa, viêm phổi, tiêu chảy, khô loét giác mạc mắt và đôi khi viêm não sau sởi, đặc biệt ở trẻ em suy dinh dưỡng...

*1. Nguyên nhân*
     Bệnh sởi do vi rút sởi thuộc nhóm Paramyxovirus gây nên. Đây là loại vi rút có sức chịu đựng yếu, dễ bị tiêu diệt bởi các thuốc sát khuẩn thông thường, ánh sáng mặt trời…virus sởi tồn tại ở họng và máu bệnh nhân từ cuối thời kì ủ bệnh đến sau khi phát ban một thời gian ngắn. Bệnh rất dễ lây, thường gặp ở trẻ em, gây viêm long ở kết mạc mắt, đường hô hấp, tiêu hoá và các phát ban đặc hiệu. Có nhiều biến chứng nặng nề.

_I. Đường lây:_
- Lây qua đường hô hấp.
- Lây trực tiếp khi bệnh nhân ho, hắt hơi, nói chuyện…
- Lây gián tiếp ít gặp vì virus sởi dễ bị diệt ở ngoại cảnh.   
     Virus sởi có trong hàng triệu hạt nước bọt li ti từ mũi và miệng của người bệnh mỗi khi họ ho hoặc hắt hơi. Bạn có thể dễ dàng bị lây nhiễm bệnh sởi khi hít thở phải các hạt nước bọt này. Bạn cũng có thể nhiễm sởi nếu như để tay mình tiếp xúc với một bề mặt đã có nhiều virus sởi rồi sau đó đưa tay lên miệng hoặc mũi. Virus sởi có thể tồn tại trong môi trường trong vòng vài giờ đồng hồ.
     Khi đã xâm nhập vào cơ thể, virus sởi sẽ nhanh chóng sinh sôi nảy nở trong vòm họng và trong phổi trước khi lây lan ra toàn bộ cơ thể.
     Những người mắc bệnh sởi có khả năng lây bệnh cho người khác từ khi xuất hiện các triệu chứng đầu tiên cho đến thời điểm 4 ngày sau khi vết ban đầu tiên xuất hiện. Do đó, người bệnh cần tránh đến trường học, cơ quan… trong vòng ít nhất là 4 ngày từ thời điểm vết ban đầu tiên xuất hiện nhằm tránh lây bệnh cho người khác.

 Triệu chứng của bệnh sởi:
Thời kì ủ bệnh: 10 -12 ngày.
Thời kì khởi phát:
- Hội chứng nhiễm khuẩn: Sốt 38,50C – 400C, nhức đầu, mệt mỏi …
- Hội chứng xuất tiết niêm mạc:
    + Mắt: Kết mạc đỏ, phù mi mắt, chảy nước mắt, sợ ánh sáng.
    + Hô hấp: Sổ mũi, hắt hơi, khản tiếng, ho khan, có khi có ít đờm.
    + Tiêu hoá: Nôn, chớ, đi ngoài phân lỏng.
- Có hạt nội bang: Trên nền niêm mạc má đỏ hồng nổi lên những chấm trắng, nhỏ, đường kính khoảng 1mm.

_II. Thời kì toàn phát:_
- Sốt cao 39oC - 40oC, có thể mê sảng co giật, trẻ ho nhiều, viêm nhiễm và xuất tiết đường hô hấp, chảy nước mắt, có nhiều dử mắt.
- Phát ban với đặc điểm:
+ Là ban rát sẩn, màu đỏ, hồng hay tía. Hình tròn hạt hình bầu dục, to bàng hạt đậu, hay cánh bèo tấm, sờ vào mềm, mịn như sờ vào tấm vải nhung, giữa các ban sởi có khoảng da lành.
+ Thứ tự mọc ban:
Ngày thứ nhất: Ban sởi mọc ở chân tóc, sau tai, sau gáy, trán, má đầu, mặt, cổ.
Ngày thứ hai: Ban mọc tới ngực lưng và hai tay.
Ngày thứ ba: Ban mọc xuống bụng và hai chân.
+ Ban sởi tồn tại hai đến ba ngày rồi lặn theo trình tự đã mọc để lại trên da những vết thâm vằn như da hổ da báo. Khi ban lặn các dấu hiệu lâm sàn khác giảm dần.

_III. Biến chứng_*:*
     Virus sởi phá huỷ lớp biểu mô niêm mạc và hệ thống miễn dịch, làm giảm lượng vitamin A, do đó bạn có nguy cơ mắc các bệnh truyền nhiễm khác.
- Bội nhiễm: Viêm phổi, viêm phế quản, viêm thanh quản, viêm tai giữa.
- Thần kinh: Viêm não sau sởi .
- Suy dinh dưỡng do ăn uống kiêng khem.
- Loét miệng: Các vết loét ở trong miệng, môi lưỡi; vết loét có màu đỏ, được phủ một lớp trắng rất đau. Vết loét có thể sâu, rộng làm cho trẻ ăn khó khăn.
- Chảy mủ mắt.
- Mờ giác mạc, đây là dấu hiệu nguy hiểm có thể do thiếu vitamin A.

_IV. Điều trị và chăm sóc_
     Hiện chưa có thuốc đặc trị. Chủ yếu là điều trị triệu chứng, chăm sóc, phòng ngừa và điều trị biến chứng. Với thể sởi lành tính, điều trị tại nhà. Cách ly trẻ tại phòng riêng ngay khi trẻ mới sốt và viêm long; bảo đảm thoáng, sáng, tránh gió lùa; không cho tiếp xúc với trẻ khác
Điều trị tại nhà nếu dấu hiệu bệnh nhẹ, không có biến chứng:
- Theo dõi nhiệt độ hàng ngày.
- Nhỏ mắt, nhỏ mũi bằng dung dịch nước muối 9‰ để tránh nhiễm khuẩn.
- Tắm rửa sạch bằng nước ấm để tránh nhiễm trùng và lở loét.
- Dinh dưỡng đầy đủ, thức ăn dễ tiêu và giàu dinh dưỡng, đặc biệt là vitamin A.
- Cho ăn nhẹ, đủ chất; cho uống nhiều nước (dung dịch oresol, nước quả tươi) khi trẻ sốt cao, tiêu chảy
- Nên nằm phòng riêng (thoáng, sáng, tránh gió lùa).
- Chỉ dùng thuốc kháng sinh khi có chỉ định của thầy thuốc.
- Đưa đến cơ sở y tế ngay khi các dấu hiệu nặng lên:
- Sốt cao, ho nhiều, tiêu chảy nặng…
- Ban sởi lặn hết mà vẫn còn sốt.
- Các dấu hiệu biến chứng về tai, phổi, tiêu hóa, mắt…….

_V. Phòng bệnh:_
  - Tiêm phòng vác xin sởi đầy đủ cho trẻ dưới một tuổi.
  - Phát hiện sớm và cách ly người bị sởi
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu

_Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu_​


----------

